# Finally, Have An Empty Propane Tank



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay guys and girls,

I have finally emptied one propane tank and I want to get it filled prior to our next outing. How do I do this? The following questions would help me out:

1. Do I have to remove the tank from the camper or can I just take the camper somewhere?(You know I just love pulling the camper around so people can see it!!)

2. Is it a "trade the bottle" thing like with gas grills?

3. Should I go ahead and "top off" the other tank, just so I know that I am full all the way around? (My wife always says I'm full of something gas related!







)

4. If I leave it hooked to my truck, meaning the camper, is it safe to fill the tank, just as we aren't supposed to fill your gas tank on your car with the propane on?

I know that some of you know the answers, please assist. Thanks

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most people remove and 'safley' transport for filling. Motor homes have to go to the place as the tanks are attatched, so if the place by you has the room to bring trailer, you can. They have a hose to come to unit. It is safe

I would not exchange bottles, they do have a exp date on them where they will not refill and you could get stuck with a old bottle, thats just me.

John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I would not exchange the bottle either but have refilled.
I always just remove the bottle and take in the back of the truck.
Most places are gonna put it on a scale anyways so it will still come off the trailer.
One thing to watch is some places charge by the gallon so topping off is no problem. Other places charge a flat rate to fill a bottle, so if it's half full, you're just giving money away.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - It would be best to remove it but yes you can tow it to the place you re fill. I would maybe do this if I emptied a tank on the a camping trip and want to fill on the way home.

2 - Do not trade. Even if you could find a 30# bottle exchange it is a VERY expensive way to fill bottles.

3 - Yes you can top off the other tank but it may be more of a PITA un less you used it for the whole weekend and need to really add some to it.

4 - It is safe but it depends on the filling location. Many do not have very long hoes and the may be other restriction.

This is one of those things I keep track of. There has been talk about how do you know how much propane you have left. Well I record in my log book when I have to re-fill and since I record things like over night temps which can indicate how much the furnace has run. I can get a good estimate of how long a bottle will last. My fall and or winter usage results in about 8 days camping before one goes empty and up to 20 days of camping in the summer before it is empty.

Katrina mentioned that there is flat rate filling and per gallon filling. Do your best to go to a per gallon filling location, such as a home supplier for propane. If they drop your bottle on a scale then hook you up to the pump just ask them to give you your bottle back, places like this (that sell by the pound) are not giving you any kind of a honest price on the propane they are selling you.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

On a light note on this subject, there is an RV reseller close to my house that has a sign facing the highway that reads.... "We sell RV propane"....

Didnt know there was a difference!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Do your best to go to a per gallon filling location, such as a home supplier for propane. If they drop your bottle on a scale then hook you up to the pump just ask them to give you your bottle back, places like this (that sell by the pound) are not giving you any kind of a honest price on the propane they are selling you.
> [snapback]34396[/snapback]​


I've always gone to a home supply dealer for propane and have never seen where they charge by the gallon. It's always by the pound. They use a scale to weight the tank, so if your tank is not completely empty, they don't have any accurate way of tell how much gas you actually received. The supplier I currently use will not fill a tank that is not empty.

As others have already mentioned, its best to take the tank out of the RV and take it to get it refilled. Just make sure your secure the tank so it doesn't roll around in the back of a pickup bed or trunk while empty or after being filled.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Propane is pumped into your tank as a liquid and the industry has VERY accurate flow meters that can report to the 100th of a gallon (most just go to a 10th).

99% of all propane re sellers in the PNW sell by the gallon.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

Unless you just want to take the Outback for a ride I would remove the tank and take it to some place to fill. I think Home Depot does it but I would call first. I wouldn't worry about getting the other topped off as one Propane tank will last us all summer.

I always put the tank in the back of the truck and secure it with a tie strap.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do shop around for propane prices, convenience locations usually charge more. If you go to a propane distributer you may find prices much cheaper. Some places also charge based on the amount you buy, basically hitting the weekend BBQ crowd hard. I have around 5 LP tanks so I do look for the discount place here in town and take them all in at the same time.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

In TEXAS it is a state law that you MUST take the tank off of any vehicle with wheels PRIOR to filling .. in fact that may be a federal law just not sure...

Always keep your tanks -- you know they are good .. you have no idea what problems others were having with their tanks before they traded them in (stuck valve, slow leak, stuck handle, etc)

We have 6 giant Propane distibutors in this area so its a breeze for us ... Not sure if the WALMART in your area that has 30 gallon tanks but my folks actually gets it cheaper at WALMART in OK then I do here at a distribution point...

BUT THEY HAVE TO TRADE IN THEIR CANISTER AND I GET TO KEEP MY BRAND NEW ONE!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> In TEXAS it is a state law that you MUST take the tank off of any vehicle with wheels PRIOR to filling .. in fact that may be a federal law just not sure...
> 
> Always keep your tanks -- you know they are good .. you have no idea what problems others were having with their tanks before they traded them in (stuck valve, slow leak, stuck handle, etc)
> [snapback]34431[/snapback]​


Ghosty - I guess that means Texas will never have propane powered cars. Those tanks are not removable any more then the gas tank in your car. There are also many large Class A type motor homes with 100# and larger horizontal tanks that are also permanently mounted. Not sure how the laws are written in Texas but you can be sure it is not a Federal law.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

kk5fe said:


> On a light note on this subject, there is an RV reseller close to my house that has a sign facing the highway that reads.... "We sell RV propane"....
> 
> Didnt know there was a difference!
> 
> ...


Maybe they don't wnat to be bothered to fill BBQ tanks??


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ghosty's regulation is probably resticted to "portable" tanks. I don't know about where you guys fill up, but when I have LP bottles filled, the bottle is placed on the scale, and IT IS GROUNDED!

As far as the flat rate versus per/gallon rates, there is at least one dealer in town the sells both ways. I think I payed $20 last year to have a 30LB bottle filled down at the local hardware store. I am going to do some shopping around for the next one. If it is cheaper to buy by the gallon, then that's how I'll do it.

As far as the original question, I'd just remove the tank and take it down to the distributor.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Our friends use propane for their home and pool. They always tell us when they are getting a refill and we just leave our tanks (BBQ, TT) next to the big tank and the supplier tops them off. Now that summer is in full swing they will have fewer deliveries but over the winter it was cheap and easy. The meter on the delivery truck reads to .00 gallons like a gas station.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ghosty's regulation is probably resticted to "portable" tanks.Â I don't know about where you guys fill up, but when I have LP bottles filled, the bottle is placed on the scale, and IT IS GROUNDED!Â
> 
> [snapback]34458[/snapback]​


Yes -- it didn't want to go into the full 300 page regulation governing LP in Texas but if the tank is considered portable then you have to have it flat on the ground and grounded before they are suppose to fill it...

LP gas cars are permanent mounted and grounded as is many of the larger 5th wheelers... but in TEXAS - the basic rule of thumb is if you can easily remove it then its considered portable...

Guess it all depends on your definition of easily!!!


----------

